# World Record Distance for a Racer



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

Does anyone know what the record distance is for a racing pigeon and time it took to accomplish. I tried to find it online with Guinness World Records but didn't have any luck.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Jeff Ward said:


> Does anyone know what the record distance is for a racing pigeon and time it took to accomplish. I tried to find it online with Guinness World Records but didn't have any luck.


*In the AU yearbook for 2006 the record for the longest was in 1937.A bird owned by a Mr. R.W.Taubert, a member of the Highland Park rpc, had a bird that flew 2039.065 miles took the bird 43 days 10 hours.* GEORGE


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow that's awesome!a


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

It must have been a hell of a racer


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...he coulda walked most of it for taking that much time...might have met some cute Hen along the way too...


I remember reading of some Races which went from Korea to Belgium, but, I forget the details.

That's a pretty good haul there I'd say.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

pdpbison said:


> Well...he coulda walked most of it for taking that much time...might have met some cute Hen along the way too...
> 
> 
> I remember reading of some Races which went from Korea to Belgium, but, I forget the details.
> ...


* There have been race birds that got blown out to sea.That land on a ship going to a foreign port,half way around the world.Sailors believe that birds are good luck so they will feed the bird in the hope that will stay until the makes port.Many a race birds were smart enough to stay with the ship, until it reached port.* .GEORGE


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Home from 2040 miles, thats whats "HOMING"


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for the reply George. I thought it was something like that. Back in the mid 80's when I had racers as a child, my friends Grand Father gave them to me. We live in Nova Scotia Canada, and he was from Florida. He had moved his birds here and one of his old birds flew back to Florida. I'm not sure what the distance was or how long but that would be a pretty good distance as well. 

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Highland park*



george simon said:


> *In the AU yearbook for 2006 the record for the longest was in 1937.A bird owned by a Mr. R.W.Taubert, a member of the Highland Park rpc, had a bird that flew 2039.065 miles took the bird 43 days 10 hours.* GEORGE


 George, what state was that highland park In?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Houston or Dallas Texas area


----------



## FriendoCritters (Aug 5, 2010)

"he couldda walked it in that time"

ha-ha

He had to hunt down food too, in a lot of new and different places, because a bird gets hungry flying over 2000 miles. 

Might they choose to only fly at certain times of day through certain environments to avoid predators?


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Flapdoodle in California, had some come to him from Ohio. Don't know the mileage but that has to be a long way.




They were from me. via the USPS.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Highland Park*



sky tx said:


> Houston or Dallas Texas area


 I was aksing because, There is a Highland Park Michigan that borders Detroit and I know in the thirty's Pigeon racing was very huge in the area. I thought it could be a possibility, guess not. T/Y Sky TX


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

I wouldn't doubt Sky if he was correct, but there are a lot of Highland Park areas. For some reason I was thinking Kansas City, lol.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

pattersonk2002 said:


> I was aksing because, There is a Highland Park Michigan that borders Detroit and I know in the thirty's Pigeon racing was very huge in the area. I thought it could be a possibility, guess not. T/Y Sky TX


We have a Highland Park here in the TX panhandle too.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Maybe someone can come up with the correct answer
Which "HIGHLAND PARK"


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Well, I'm not sure its the correct answer, but there is still a Highland Park Racing Pigeon Club listed on the AU webpage in Lavernia, TX. Could be the same one.


----------

